# Sheraton Vistana Resort - Fountains Villa (RCI#V450)



## bazan (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

We will be checking into the Sheraton Vistana Resort - Fountain Villas (exchanged via RCI) Aug 27th  (2 bed rooms)and have the following questions:

1. Our original exchanged check in date was supposed to be Aug 24, but we are not able to make it. Anyone knows the best way to advise the resort (email contacts... etc....)

2. Any comments on the resort? Since we will be advising them of our late arrival, we would also like to request for a certain area/buildings (if there is any difference) . Anyone have any suggestions as to which buildings/phases is preferable? Do they take building preferences ? Like in one where do I send email to? We are family of 2  with 2 kids (3 and 7yr-old) if this makes any difference.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

You can pre-register and advise them of your arrival date and any preferences here:

https://www.mystarcentral.com/services/diamond.jsp?propertyId=01

Since you're arriving really late, I'd print and take a copy as proof that you notified them.

You can also use a special "Diamond Lane" line at check-in, which can be considerably shorter if you arrive at a popular time.

Some say using this feature encourages more contact by the sales team ... We generally unplug our phone so can't confirm or deny.

Good luck!


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 8, 2012)

bazan said:


> 2. Any comments on the resort?



building preferences are typically constrained by your check-in day (see pic).  not sure how your late check-in might affect that...

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/6866389171_dd4053df44_b.jpg

i stayed there in may and definitely agree about contacting them at the diamond lane check-in link provided.  probably follow up with a phone call as well.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 8, 2012)

I've done this at Vistana---I think I showed up late on a Wednesday night for a Sunday check-in.  I can't remember whether I used Diamond Lane or called (probably both) but it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 11, 2012)

We had a place in the Fountains section reserved this spring.  When we got there, my wife decided she didn't want to risk a room on the third floor because they don't have elevators.  We asked for a villa in the Lakes section, and they set us up.  Nice quiet area, with elevators!


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 3, 2013)

*bazan:*

_
We will be checking into the Sheraton Vistana Resort  
Fountain Villas (exchanged via RCI)  Aug 27th (2012)_

How was your experience @ Sheraton Vistana Resort 
Orlando, Florida  summer of 2102 compared to this summer
at The Fountains Resort on International Drive (2013).

Did you get a remodeled/refurbished condo
What building and unit number did you get?


----------

